# Silencer Help



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Looking for a .30 cal can for my M&P10. Also plan on building a .300 blkout in the near future. Looking for a can I can use on both rifles. Does Silencer Shop in Austin take care of the trusts as well if purchased from them? Also, do they make cans that screw onto the existing flash suppressor threads? I have seen people mention having the barrel threaded for cans, so this has me confused. Thanks.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Silencer shop will take care of you. The second part of your question is dependent on what FH you have. Just get with the Silencer shop, they will hook you up.


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

Silencer shop has moved to a different system, but they are still a great option.

1. Purchase the trust from them and fill out the info they request.

2. Once the trust is received take it to the notary and you are then ready to order something. You'll need to scan it and upload it to them.

3. Select a can (see below)

4. Pay & Wait.

5. ???

6. Profit.

The barrel of whichever rifle you decide to put it on will require threads. Typical threading for .308 bore rifles is 5/8 x 24 and if you have a flash hider on your M&P 10 its almost certainly that thread. Many cans utilize a quick detach system in that the rifle will have a muzzle brake or flash hider mounted which the can slips over. This option usually adds cost. The other option is a silencer that threads directly onto the threads. If you want to switch between rifles I recommend the QD mounting systems.

There are many many cans that will work well on both .308 and .300BLK. You could even purchase something rated up to .300 Win mag for further versatility. The can will also work well on anything smaller in diameter, ie. 7mm, 6.5mm, 6mm/.24 cal, .224 cal etc.

Is weight a concern? If so Titanium may be an option for you. If you plan on shooting 30 round mags as fast as possible then Ti probably isn't the greatest option, and Stainless / Inconel may be better although much heavier.

Silencerco Omega - http://www.silencershop.com/silencers/7-62mm-rifle/silencerco-omega-7-62.html

Quick detach, light weight, end cap and mount options.

Rugged Surge - http://www.silencershop.com/silencers/7-62mm-rifle/rugged-suppressors-surge-7-62.html

Changeable configuration, QD mounts

AAC SDN-6 - http://www.silencershop.com/silencers/7-62mm-rifle/aac-762-sdn-6.html

QD Stainless and Inconel can

YHM Ultra Light Tactical - http://www.silencershop.com/silencers/7-62mm-rifle/yhm-30-cal-ultra-light-tactical.html

Titanium can using QD mounts light weight

Silencerco Harvester - http://www.silencershop.com/silencers/7-62mm-rifle/silencerco-harvester.html?

Direct thread mounting, titanium, extremely light weight


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks guys. Was shopping around this morning trying figure out what to build next when the thought of a suppressor came to mind. I figured this would make more sense than building another rifle since I already have 3. And it will make hunting a little more fun.


----------



## Texaspainter (Mar 11, 2013)

Silencer Shop will take good are of you. They are very professional and make the process as easy as possible.


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

I've got 2 7.62 cans. 

The first is a Titanium SAS Arbiter with a direct thread attachment. The can is light and sound GREAT!

My second can is a Specwar 7.62 with quick detach mount. The can sounds good, but it's pretty heavy. If I was looking for another quick mount can today it would be the Omega, not as quiet but about as light as my titanium can. 


The trust process is pretty straight forward, but the wait for your first can is pretty agonizing!


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

I have two 30 cal rifle-rated silencers-an AAC 762SDN6 51tooth and a Thunderbeast 30P1 direct thread on my AR10.

I would buy a Thunderbeast Ultra5 or Ultra7. That is going to be my next can. 
https://thunderbeastarms.com/products/ultra-5

Have fun,
RFA


----------



## Rooster 1 (Jul 8, 2015)

Too much BS to buy one....for me.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

BS? nah. it's easy. I've got one, and another on order.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Do you see any advantage of the direct thread versus QD besides of lower cost? 
I do not plan on taking the suppressor off after every hunt when I get one. Is it better to go with direct thread?


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

There may be a small advantage accuracy wise with some direct thread models, but in most normal cases, especially for hunting I don't see it being a real difference. On my particular rifles they seem to shoot extremely similarly with or without the cans.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

I originally thought it was too much BS until I went through the process back in May. I was a little intimidated by the process and just thought it would be some major hassle. It was a piece of cake. I should have my suppressors in a couple of weeks!!!!!!!!!

Call James Willi http://www.willi.com/ he can set you up with the trust........awesome guy to work with. He will answer any questions you may have and is very helpful.

Silencer shop will also help with the purchasing and all the rest, and are very helpful. They will walk you through the process.

I also was in direct contact with SilencerCo with questions about mounting/caliber and they were awesome to deal with as well.


----------



## Rooster 1 (Jul 8, 2015)

May look into it.I have no use for one i guess...just think they are pretty cool.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

My first is YHM Phantom QD. Buying a flash hider for every rifle I want to swap it to is not cheap...but it's a heck of a lot cheaper than 4 suppressors. And yes, a 30 cal suppressor works very well on a 6.5 Grendel and a 223. A 223 suppressor is not usable on larger bores. FWIW...

I realized flash hiders look silly to me on bolt rifles...after I built a custom 308Win hog rifle on a Rem 700 action...but I have to have it for the suppressor mount.

Tradeoffs...what are YOU going to use it for?

My next suppressor will be a dedicated 22lr direct mount...just for the fun of it.


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

CDHknives said:


> My first is YHM Phantom QD. Buying a flash hider for every rifle I want to swap it to is not cheap...but it's a heck of a lot cheaper than 4 suppressors. And yes, a 30 cal suppressor works very well on a 6.5 Grendel and a 223. A 223 suppressor is not usable on larger bores. FWIW...
> 
> I realized flash hiders look silly to me on bolt rifles...after I built a custom 308Win hog rifle on a Rem 700 action...but I have to have it for the suppressor mount.
> 
> ...


YHM does make muzzle brake mounts, I run the brake mount on my .308, .260 and 5.56 SBR.


----------



## rundm (Dec 1, 2012)

My Saker 7.62 with trifecta mount is about as easy to take off and put on as anything you will find. I have a thunderbeast that I love and is direct thread. Seems to be a little more accurate but not sure. Is definitely lighter.


----------



## Isurflife (Apr 29, 2014)

I would go with direct thread, QD is something James Bond may need but that's about it, IMO.


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

DIHLON said:


> *Looking for a .30 cal can for my M&P10*. Also plan on building a .300 blkout in the near future. Looking for a can I can use on both rifles. Does Silencer Shop in Austin take care of the trusts as well if purchased from them? *Also, do they make cans that screw onto the existing flash suppressor threads?* I have seen people mention having the barrel threaded for cans, so this has me confused. Thanks.


Meet my silent partner.
Just bought a DPMS LR308 16"
Have not fired it yet.
The silencer is titanium & weighs 16oz. I bought from TNT-MFG
Screws right on to the 5/8"x24 threads.





Isurflife said:


> I would go with direct thread, QD is something James Bond may need but that's about it, IMO.


Agree 100%

.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I have a couple and both are direct thread. I swap them between multiple hosts and it's easy. I have a couple thread adapters to cover some of the different threads. The QD option is cool and convenient but it doesn't take but a few additonal seconds to screw direct thread cans on. If you like tacti-cool look then go for it, other wise direct thread. Performance wise, there is no noticeable difference.


----------



## Rmm (Jun 7, 2013)

I shoot a couple of the thunder beast 338 cans. They are brake attached, but I have blue loctited the brake in them basically making them direct thread. This way when I want to clean them I can take the brake off with a little heat and the back of the can is open, making it easier to clean. Also if something happened and the threads got screwed up I would be able to replace the brake.


----------

